
Elon Musk makes mystery SpaceX announcement - fooey
https://livestream.com/accounts/16944724/events/7071172
======
vmorgulis
"SpaceX to Send Privately Crewed Dragon Spacecraft Beyond the Moon Next Year"

[http://www.spacex.com/news/2017/02/27/spacex-send-
privately-...](http://www.spacex.com/news/2017/02/27/spacex-send-privately-
crewed-dragon-spacecraft-beyond-moon-next-year)

~~~
brad0
Mods: Could we have the URL for the story changed to the parent? The current
link now 404's

~~~
dang
In principle yes but the discussion ended up at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302).

------
brad0
I'm curious to know how much the private party paid for this trip.

Isn't a satellite launch around 60milUSD?

